# Jellyfish advice



## soap3r123 (Apr 10, 2013)

One of my goals is to own a jellyfish tank, but before I even begin to start putting money aside/getting the tank and everything I was wondering if you guys had experience or advice.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Have you had any experience with a salt water tank before? You have to keep the water perfect, you need to feed them live phyto, and they need a special kind of tank. All in all, not an easy species to keep, to say the least.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

they can also eat Brine Shrimp unhatched eggs, not the shells that you get after hatching them, the eggs whole...And from what I know they prefer a non-decorated aquarium, just plain, so I dont think it will be the nicest of tanks...Again, this is from what I've HEARD, not actual certified facts...correct me anyone if I'm wrong...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

i've also read about the special (a.k.a expensive tank). That even the huge public aquarium couldn't keep them alive until someone figured this out. 

This may be as cheap as they come. http://jellyfishart.com/


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

That's so cool! To bad it only comes on one size :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

emc7 said:


> i've also read about the special (a.k.a expensive tank). That even the huge public aquarium couldn't keep them alive until someone figured this out.
> 
> This may be as cheap as they come. http://jellyfishart.com/



Total garbage! 



As one poster mentioned, jellyfish need highly specialized tanks - not the one advertised. Skip out on the jellyfish and enjoy them best at a public aquarium instead. One good place to find them houses several species of jellies is the National Aquarium in Baltimore, MD.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Kreisel tanks are the standard for keeping jellyfish. Most need cool/cold water, so a chiller is usually a must. Diet will depend on species...anything from light, to microfauna/flora, plankton, even whole fish.

One exception would be the upside-down jellyfish. These sit bell-down on the sand, and do not swim around as much as other jellies, making them a bit more suitable for standard aquariums.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That what you need the search term, Kreisel tanks . Now you can find DIY instructions. But it don't look easy. Looks like that cheap one might be good for seahorse babies.


----------



## soap3r123 (Apr 10, 2013)

funlad3 said:


> Have you had any experience with a salt water tank before? You have to keep the water perfect, you need to feed them live phyto, and they need a special kind of tank. All in all, not an easy species to keep, to say the least.


I've never personally owned one but I've worked with them at school and have helped people with theres so I do have some experience. 

I understand the need special tanks and everything. 

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm not planning on doing this for a while just wanted to know what I would be getting my self into.


----------

